# Any ideas on what to do with the overflow?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I got this coming in, 2- things, one no prefilter over the bulkhead, what can i do about that or getting something on it?

2-i can't seem to picture how it's supposed to hang if only has the one hook on there...like the black box but guess i can see that when i get it.

Here's pics of it i got from friend before sending it out:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the black part is the overflow box that goes inside the tank, and it hangs over the side, and the U-tube flows from the black box into the clear one, right? So, if the whole shebang is to be held up by only the one hanger... well, I see your problem. I don't see where the slot on the hanger piece connects to anything on the clear box, so it probably connects to the black box, but then i can't see what holds up the clear box. I can only assume that both boxes either share the hanger somehow or nestle into each other in such a way as to form a big square "U" which then hangs over the side. I guess you'll have to see it before it makes any sense.

As for a prefilter over the drain, you can probably find a male strainer which will fit into the bulkhead fitting without too much trouble, and then wrap it with filter cloth.


----------

